# Runescape problem



## curbus (Sep 5, 2007)

My Gateway computer freezes up everytime I try to play my grandson's new favorite game, Runescape. Help me please


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

First step is to be certian have latest of Sun's Java software. www.sun.com


----------



## nightpwner (Sep 2, 2007)

u shuldnt wory about it though runescape is a very bad and boring game, in my opinion


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

As bad and boring as RS is there are still those who find entertainment in it so we help them...


----------



## curbus (Sep 5, 2007)

I downloaded the sun java, but the game still freezes up. I also defragged my computer, after I downloaded the java, but it didn't help. I just want to be able to play the game with my grandson (he's 14). Any other suggestions?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

What browser are you using?


----------



## nightpwner (Sep 2, 2007)

ok im srry i wasnt any help then.


----------



## curbus (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm using Internet Explorer 6.0


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

You should really update to Internet Explorer 7:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/downloads/ie/getitnow.mspx
Download and install then tell us if the game works.


----------



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

try clearing your cache by right clicking your ie icon clicking properties clear cookies and delete files it might work


----------



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

there also might be too many people on making the games really slow that happens to me alot


----------



## curbus (Sep 5, 2007)

followed your suggestions - deleted cookies - we'll see now (or maybe tomorrow)....thanks so much for the input


----------



## curbus (Sep 5, 2007)

Clearing the IE cookies seemed to help. I actually got to play for about an hour before the game froze up. Maybe that's the best I can hope for.....

If you have any other suggestions, I'd be grateful. Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you downloaded Internet Explorer 7?


----------



## curbus (Sep 5, 2007)

No I haven't.....didn't know there was a new IE.....will try to figure out how to do that - thanks again:wave:


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/downloads/ie/getitnow.mspx
link to the new IE


----------



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

netscape is good also maybe you should try it www.netscape.com and download the free version


----------

